# accendental adoption



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

So I got a new fuzzy today... my female snake is refusing to eat again, and I hate to let them die when she does this. So my doe is feeding this little buck along with her 3 week old babe.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I would not put a strange baby from an unknown location in with your pets. Without a quarantine you are risking the lives of your other mice.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

where I get the babies at, is where I get most of my breeders.. The baby is with the doe and other in a separate area from the rest of my mice too.


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

A shame your snakes not eating but at least your keeping him. He is cute


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

well my female snake is pregnant so it isn't unusual that she refused... I'm just lucky big momma keeps adopting orphans. she's the one I go to when a new doe needs help with her babes


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

At least it's normal that she is refusing food then


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

So finally learned this ones age, he just opened his eyes yesterday so he's about 2 weeks old now and wandering around the cage. Be posting another picture soon. He looks lilac, same look as my youngest doe just not a rex. I'm not sure on the fur type yet, he's starting to get longer fur than most of my mice though.


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

nice of you keeping it alive as its a shame to kill them needlessly.


----------

